# Banded topknot for show



## critterclipper (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm probably being a tad obsessive but I'm afraid I've ruined Fiona's topknot!!! Our first UKC show is next weekend and I know I can't use products to fix this lol. I clipped her face last week and right as I came up to her right eye she twitched and I buzzed off a tiny strip above her eye ? before that happened it looked like her left side (straggles... I have NEVER cut it.. Not sure why it was growing that way anyhow) the straggles were really stressing me out anyhow lol. The right eye almost looks better now but will I need to grow it out again or just keep it carefully trimmed? And make the other side match??















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

The straggles are from breakage from banding. Its common for that to happen. The advantage I have in AKC is I can hairspray those into her bubble...lol Don't worry about it, accidents happen. Its a pain as they grow out. But they do grow fast


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

it looks like it might be pulling and causing more breakage, plus i would make sure you have nice soft small bands from a place like Bands The best bands, at the best prices.
they carry smaller ones meant for banding, and make sure you cut band dont pull out. and when wrapping try to not seesaw band accross hair as you twist it. always spray with conditiong product, i love purepaws and k9 competition for this.


----------

